# fumantino



## danalto

Mi sono imbattuta per la prima volta stamattina in questo aggettivo, che trovo delizioso, ma di cui -non avendo trovato nulla né sul Garzanti né sul DeMauro- vorrei conoscere una definizione "ufficiale".
La prima definizione che mi viene in mente è *persona che si infiamma facilmente*


----------



## walnut

Ciao Daniela!
È una parola che anche a me piace moltissimo, perché ha una sfumatura bonaria che trovo adorabile e che non mi pare venga resa in modo altrettanto appropriato e sintetico da sinonimi. Concordo con la tua definizione, che contiene un riferimento al fuoco, e ho trovato questo in rete (dal Rugantino):

"C'è un personaggio caro a Roma nostra, 
er popolo lo chiama Rugantino, 
c'ha carattere vero e lo dimostra: 
è un rompiballe davvero fumantino..." 

Nella mia esperienza si tratta di un termine poco conosciuto: l'ho imparato da un amico romano, ma quando lo uso mi capita spesso che l'interlocutore mi dica che non l'ha mai sentito.

Ciao!  Walnut


----------



## bubu7

_Fumantino_ dovrebbe trovarsi sullo Zingarelli 2003 (non posso verificarlo in questo momento).
Guarda qui.


----------



## _forumuser_

C'e' anche la variante (credo toscana) *fumino*. C'era un comico in tv negli anni '70 ('80?) che lo diceva spesso. Non che me lo ricordi. Io son nato molto dopo...


----------



## rocamadour

walnut said:


> Nella mia esperienza si tratta di un termine poco conosciuto: l'ho imparato da un amico romano, ma quando lo uso mi capita spesso che l'interlocutore mi dica che non l'ha mai sentito.
> 
> Ciao!  Walnut


 
Io sono tra questi: mai sentito (a queste latitudini ...). 
Ho provato a cercare sui "cartecei" che ho sottomano (Diz. Enciclopedico Zanichelli e Diz. Etimologico della Lingua Italiana in 5 voll.) ma non compare in nessuno dei due.... Mi sa che è davvero regionale.
Comunque mi piace!


----------



## _forumuser_

Spero proprio che nessuno si risenta--soprattutto la cara Rocamadour  --ma credo che su questo forum saltiamo troppo facilmente da "non l'ho mai sentito" a "non si usa nel nord/nel sud/in questa regione". La persona media interagira' si e no, butto li' una stima, con 2000 persone diverse nella vita. Mi sembra un po' poco per generalizzare sull'uso di una parola in una data area geografica. E poi la gente oggi viaggia. Basta che un solo individuo cambi residenza per lavoro ed ecco che un'espressione "regionale" non e' piu' tale. Per esempio, pirla, e' regionale? Forse 50 anni fa. Io oggi lo considero pienamente parte del repertorio lessicale della mia lingua, anche se non sono di Milano.


----------



## bubu7

_forumuser_ said:


> Mi sembra un po' poco per generalizzare sull'uso di una parola in una data area geografica. E poi la gente oggi viaggia. Basta che un solo individuo cambi residenza per lavoro ed ecco che un'espressione "regionale" non e' piu' tale. Per esempio, pirla, e' regionale? Forse 50 anni fa. Io oggi lo considero pienamente parte del repertorio lessicale della mia lingua, anche se non sono di Milano.


Condivido la tua osservazione. Non dovremmo basarci sulla sola nostra esperienza personale per esprimere giudizi sulla distribuzione geografica di un termine.
Ad esempio, il fatto che tu consideri _pirla_ facente parte del tuo repertorio lessicale mi sembra meno significativo, per valutare l'effettiva distribuzione della parola, del fatto che un dizionario come il GRADIT, aggiornato al 2003, la consideri [ancora] un regionalismo di area lombarda.


----------



## rocamadour

_forumuser_ said:


> Spero proprio che nessuno si risenta--soprattutto la cara Rocamadour  --ma credo che su questo forum saltiamo troppo facilmente da "non l'ho mai sentito" a "non si usa nel nord/nel sud/in questa regione". La persona media interagira' si e no, butto li' una stima, con 2000 persone diverse nella vita. Mi sembra un po' poco per generalizzare sull'uso di una parola in una data area geografica. E poi la gente oggi viaggia. Basta che un solo individuo cambi residenza per lavoro ed ecco che un'espressione "regionale" non e' piu' tale. Per esempio, pirla, e' regionale? Forse 50 anni fa. Io oggi lo considero pienamente parte del repertorio lessicale della mia lingua, anche se non sono di Milano.


 
Ma perché mai dovrei risentirmi -- caro _forU_   -- ? Davvero! 
Mi sono permessa di fare riferimento alla latitudine solo perché spesso chi dà inizio ha il thread ha la curiosità di conoscere la diffusione del termine nelle varie realtà locali. In effetti però ho sbagliato, perché parlando di _fumantino_ in termini di voce "regionale" mi riferivo al dibattito in questo senso cui rimanda il link di bubu7 (senza averlo però introdotto nel mio post con le dovute precisazioni). Chiedo scusa.
Comunque tornando a monte, ossia alla richiesta di danalto di una definizione ufficiale, ribadisco che nessuno dei dizionari che ho disposizione al momento riporta la voce e io (personalmente ) non l'avevo mai sentita prima.


----------



## SunDraw

"Fumantino" personalmente non l'avevo ..._memorizzato_ 
(e continuerò a non farlo, visto che non mi ispira particolarmente).

Dopo rapida consultazione in loco (veneto) mi è stato detto, dopo una nutrita serie di "boh?", che: «sì, fumantino anzi fumino lo usava molto un attore nei film "Amici miei", ma non è certo nostrano».

Son d'accordo a non generalizzare il proprio orecchio, però sinceramente tra _media_ e incontri vari penso che nella vita _media_ (scusate il calembour) si incrocino bacini lessicali molto vasti, tra i quali si può però anche discriminare un po', per la provenienza (ci aiutano le diverse _cadenze_ locali: un "fumino" in una frase pronunciata con una tipica melodia regionale, e non un'altra, un po' ce lo inquadra), e quindi ivi eventualmente mantenere, relegare.

Io _so_ che se do del pirla a uno, al di là delle conseguenze, sto facendo il milanese.

Se leggo quel certo autore, _so_ che tante sue frasi saranno di gusto locale, nel senso di territoriale o di ambiente specifico.
Ah, già: l'_ambientazione_.


----------



## _forumuser_

rocamadour said:


> Ma perché mai dovrei risentirmi -- caro _forU_   -- ? Davvero!
> Mi sono permessa di fare riferimento alla latitudine solo perché spesso chi dà inizio ha il thread ha la curiosità di conoscere la diffusione del termine nelle varie realtà locali. In effetti però ho sbagliato, perché parlando di _fumantino_ in termini di voce "regionale" mi riferivo al dibattito in questo senso cui rimanda il link di bubu7 (senza averlo però introdotto nel mio post con le dovute precisazioni). Chiedo scusa.


 
 Carissima,
Assolutamente non servono scuse anche perche' non mi riferivo al tuo post in particolare. Ho voluto sollevare la questione perche' sul forum Solo Italiano riferirsi all'area d'uso d'un termine e' un'abitudine inveterata. Ogni volta che c'e' una parola che non conosciamo, che si usa poco o che non ci piace, tendiamo a dire: qui non si usa. Vorrei che riflettessimo sul senso di questa operazione che facciamo regolarmente. 



SunDraw said:


> Io _so_ che se do del pirla a uno, al di là delle conseguenze, sto facendo il milanese.
> 
> Se leggo quel certo autore, _so_ che tante sue frasi saranno di gusto locale, nel senso di territoriale o di ambiente specifico.
> Ah, già: l'_ambientazione_.



Grazie del responso, SunDraw. Ci sarebbe molto da dire riguardo all'usare il modo in cui la gente parla, per "identificarli". Personalmente, io cerco di controllare e di reprimere questo istinto naturale. Sara' che tendo a vedere il male dove non ce n'e'.



bubu7 said:


> Condivido la tua osservazione. Non dovremmo basarci sulla sola nostra esperienza personale per esprimere giudizi sulla distribuzione geografica di un termine.
> Ad esempio, il fatto che tu consideri _pirla_ facente parte del tuo repertorio lessicale mi sembra meno significativo, per valutare l'effettiva distribuzione della parola, del fatto che un dizionario come il GRADIT, aggiornato al 2003, la consideri [ancora] un regionalismo di area lombarda.



Non esprimevo giudizi sulla distribuzione geografica di un termine. Facevo notare che un parlante di lingua italiana _oggi _considera appartenente al repertorio lessicale della propria lingua un termine che dizionari come il Gradit  definiscono "regionale." Io credo che la mia osservazione sia da prendere _molto _sul serio. Che significato hanno oggi, in epoca di mass media, di comunicazioni intercontinentali, di grandi flussi migratori, etichette come "regionale," anche se espresse solo in maniera informale, a voce? Sono tali etichette semplicemente descrittive dello status quo o anche silenziosamente prescrittive, cioe' rivelatorie di come le cose dovrebbe essere, secondo chi le usa o compila le voci dei dizionari? Dove mettiamo, nel nostro quadro lessicale parcellizzato per regione, persone che si spostano all'interno del territorio e che usano termini della loro area d'origine influenzando i parlanti con cui interagiscono? E dopo aver parlato su skype con un "forestiero" o aver guardato _Amici miei_ in tv,  dobbiamo sforzarci di rimuovere dalla nostra mente tutte le espressioni regionali che sono state usate perche' non "nostrane," (scusa SD  se faccio uso libero delle tue parole ) oppure possiamo incorporarle nel nostro parlato contribuendo a diluirne l'identita' regionale? Comunque vi ho gia' annoiato abbastanza. A dopo.


----------



## rocamadour

Buongiorno _forU_! 
Direi che non hai annoiato per nulla, anzi secondo me hai fatto bene a sollevare la questione, che si presenta assai interessante sotto diversi aspetti. E a questo punto credo che meriterebbe di essere reimpostata in un thread a parte e con un titolo adeguato, in modo che possa "saltare all'occhio" di tutti gli interessati.
A presto!


----------



## bubu7

Riporto le definizioni dei due termini tratte dal _Grande dizionario della lingua italiana_ (GDLI) del Battaglia.

*Fumantino*: s.m. gergale. Persona irritabile, che si adombra facilmente e reagisce in modo brusco e violento; gradasso, smargiasso. *Etim*.: derivato di _fumante_.
** 
*Fumino*: agg. toscanismo. Che è facile all'ira, che si adombra per un nonnulla. *Etim*.: derivato di _fumo_.

Per _fumantino_ ecco due citazioni dai Sonetti del Belli tratte dalle base dati della _Letteratura italiana Zanichelli_ (LIZ 4.0).

_Ecco llì er fumantino ammazzasette:/ Lui sce farìa scappà ssubbito er morto_ (Son. 1103.1).

_Pe llei nun ce voleva uno strucchione,/ Ma un fumantino da pijjalla a schiaffi_ (Son. 2212.4).


Direi che si tratta di due geosinonimi, il primo dei quali, definito _gergale_, relegato in un ambito linguistico più ristretto.
A mio parere si possono usare nella lingua parlata nelle rispettive aree di diffusione (romana e toscana) e nello scritto che voglia imitare il parlato.
Sono sconsigliabili nella scrittura più sorvegliata.

P.s. per forumuser.
Tutto si può dire del GRADIT, eccetto che sia un dizionario prescrittivo. In esso è descritta la lingua dell'uso nel 2000. Probabilmente però i suoi estensori hanno una visibilità e una preparazione linguistica superiore alla nostra (alla mia di sicuro).


----------



## _forumuser_

Penso di aver espresso a sufficienza la mia idea quindi non vi annoio oltre. Ci dev'essere stato un malinteso; non mi sognerei mai di criticare il GRADIT.


----------



## SunDraw

Il discorso si fa interessante, almeno da muovermi un paio di idee:

1. In questo _forum_ penso sia molto utile che uno trovi l'indicazione, faccio l'esempio personale (di cui ad un paio di _thread_ passati), che se si presenta ad un esame salutando la commissione accademica con un "_Buondì_", al Nord (o quantomeno Nordest) rischia di fare una pessima impressione; o che se riceve un'_email_ (non so, mi piacciono i prestiti da altre lingue, eppure non son più riuscito a farmi una ragione per cui nessun cruscota si sia peritato di, neppure avviato a, rielaborare un qualcosa di più geniale che non "_messaggio di posta elettronica_"…), dovendo chessò rispondere con un dubbio sulla sensatezza di quanto riscontrato, forse è meglio che non spari seraficamente che per lui son tutte _fregnacce_, per quanto in auge magari sia (stata) questa parola nei suoi 15 minuti di notorietà.

2. Molto più in là si andrebbe invece volendo considerare l'effettiva ammissibilità delle sollecitazioni dai "mondi altri" - fintanto che ancora se ne rinvengono ovvero che sono (mantenuti) in grado di svilupparsi in modo autonomo - ed in generale la registrazione della velocità dell'innovazione degli usi e i costumi, ma è un terreno minato da tante _grandeur_. 

O forse potrei semplicemente riassumere come personalmente tengo alle sfumature, le suggestioni e lo sforzo personale d'interpretazione, sia quale capacità pedagogica di fissare dei (provvisori, _in data_) riferimenti (reperibili dai _motori di ricerca_...), che nel senso del gesto emancipato ed emancipante:
se poi l’_identificazione_ finisce per essere un’arma, un giogo, più che un fulcro momentaneo, mi spiace per l’ennesima _chance_ offerta intesa solo come _trojan_ (ach, ma il fatale cavallo non era acheo? e io poi che ero tra quelli che tenevano per Ettore! oddìo che dico, che poi senza diaspora troiana avrebbero perso smalto mitico anche i cavalieri Veneti… mmh mi sa che è ora di pranzo ed il _responso_ s'è fatto, e lo si dirà, arzigogolo).

A dopo.


----------



## awanzi

Il fatto che (di regola) le parole straniere (o strane) debbano essere scritte in _corsivo_ dovrebbe già essere abbastanza... 
Così chi legge sa in anticipo che è probabile (quindi normale ed accettabile) che quella specifica parola non faccia parte del proprio bagaglio culturale. 
Meno male...


----------



## _forumuser_

SunDraw said:


> 1. In questo _forum_ penso sia molto utile che uno trovi l'indicazione, faccio l'esempio personale (di cui ad un paio di _thread_ passati), che se si presenta ad un esame salutando la commissione accademica con un "_Buondì_", al Nord (o quantomeno Nordest) rischia di fare una pessima impressione;



Io credo che la pessima impressione, con buondi' rivolto ad una commissione d'esame, si faccia in tutta Italia...


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Nota del moderatore: ragazzi, cerchiamo di rimanere in tema, altrimenti i mod fumantini potrebbero abusare del tasto "cancella"


----------



## bubu7

bubu7 said:


> _Fumantino_ dovrebbe trovarsi sullo Zingarelli 2003 (non posso verificarlo in questo momento).
> Guarda qui.


Ho verificato che _fumantino_ si trova anche sullo Zingarelli 2002 dove viene definito _termine romanesco_.


----------



## giusyna

_forumuser_ said:


> Spero proprio che nessuno si risenta--soprattutto la cara Rocamadour  --ma credo che su questo forum saltiamo troppo facilmente da "non l'ho mai sentito" a "non si usa nel nord/nel sud/in questa regione". La persona media interagira' si e no, butto li' una stima, con 2000 persone diverse nella vita. Mi sembra un po' poco per generalizzare sull'uso di una parola in una data area geografica. E poi la gente oggi viaggia. Basta che un solo individuo cambi residenza per lavoro ed ecco che un'espressione "regionale" non e' piu' tale. Per esempio, pirla, e' regionale? Forse 50 anni fa. Io oggi lo considero pienamente parte del repertorio lessicale della mia lingua, anche se non sono di Milano.



Allora....Fumantino: concordo con il maggior riscontro nella cultura "romanesca" ma si usa anche in Veneto e qui nel sud quando diciamo che qualcuno è fumantino non solo intendiamo il carattere (facilmente irritabile, irascibile, che risponde " di petto" ) ma associamo anche la mimica facciale....
mi spiego meglio: una persona "fumantina" è anche uno che non dice nulla non risponde, ma diventa per esempio rosso in faccia,trasforma il viso e le espressioni facciali come se volesse esplodere, che si irrita ma non parla, non agisce.
Ciao anzi...vista l'ora  * BUONDì *


----------



## Lucy Van Pelt

Qui in Toscana _fumino_ si usa abbastanza spesso, e di sicuro capiamo anche se sentiamo dire _fumantino,_ anche se non è ugualmente comune.

Anni fa c'era un personaggio di una fiction televisiva chiamato Don Fumino, interpretato da Renzo Motnagnani, attore comico fiorentino.


----------



## danalto

Buone notizie, ragazzi! Otto anni dopo l'apertura di questa discussione, la nostra parolina compare su quello che - a mio parere - è un Vocabolario con i controfiocchi, il Treccani


----------



## Necsus

Ciao, Dan.
In realtà nel Treccani sembra esserci da un po', come nel GRADIT, nel Battaglia e nel Devoto-Oli, almeno stando a questo post in Cruscate. E per tutti è un termine regionale toscano. Però... di fatto l'ha usato il romanissimo Belli in Rugantino:

 Ecco llí er fumantino ammazzasette:
lui sce faría scappà ssubbito er morto.
A oggn’ette, eccolo llí, llui tajja corto,
e aló, mmano a li tòni e a le saette!


 Fummantino: permaloso orgogliosetto.


----------



## danalto

Ciao, Fran 
Quando ho aperto questo thread, otto anni fa, non ve n'era traccia, in Rete (sì, ovvio, a parte il Rugantino). Ho voluto giocosamente sottolineare il fatto che, evidentemente, il termine è stato un po' "sdoganato".

_(a me continua ad essere molto simpatica, questa parolina)_



Necsus said:


> Ciao, Dan.
> In realtà nel Treccani sembra esserci da un po', come nel GRADIT, nel Battaglia e nel Devoto-Oli, almeno stando a questo post in Cruscate. E per tutti è un termine regionale toscano. Però... di fatto l'ha usato il romanissimo Belli in Rugantino:
> 
> Ecco llí er fumantino ammazzasette:
> lui sce faría scappà ssubbito er morto.
> A oggn’ette, eccolo llí, llui tajja corto,
> e aló, mmano a li tòni e a le saette!
> 
> 
> Fummantino: permaloso orgogliosetto.


----------



## Necsus

Certo. E hai fatto bene. Mi sembra più che giusto (far) sapere quale sviluppo hanno nel tempo i temi dibattuti nel forum.


----------



## bearded

Lo Zingarelli 2011 cita 'fumantino' come aggettivo romanesco:  <roman. agg. 'irritabile'>.


----------

